
Show HN: Simple, but powerful domain agnostic sentence (& word) embedding models - jowiet
https://github.com/jwieting/charagram
======
jowiet
This builds upon earlier work (which is included in other projects in the same
account, complete with demo scripts.)

------
brudgers
Related paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.02789v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.02789v1.pdf)

